# Whisper & Co



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

More pics 

hanging around waiting for babies!

















Ricicles is born:









proud mama:









Harmony, my wee nephew, and one of Harmony's 2 (dont ask me which one!)

















Nicky and my brother with baby Frosties (Whisper's baby)









me and a lamb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you always have such great pictures.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful pics!!

Thank you for sharing.....And I'm really glad that Harmony didn't make you wait for her :kidblue: :kidred: the way that Whissy made you wait. :hug:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Great pics! Too cute!

How'd you get that amazing overhead one? Is there a second level to your barn?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Love the pictures, cute kids.. and nice name to-I just came up with names for the 6 doe kids that I have so far. Do you have any more to freshen still?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those pictures are adorable! Thanks so much for sharing! And congrats on all the new additions! :leap:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

GREAT PICS! I love it, it was a family affair


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

beautiful pictures

love the first one, whisper doesnt look too happy!
cute kids, and lamb


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome pics! What breed is she? The reason I ask is the resemblance to my Katie is uncanny. Shave all Katie's mohair off (which is happening next month) and you'd have a Whisper look-alike. The eyes, the ears, the build, the whole package.

Deb Mc


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Fun, everyone takes very good pics on both sides of the camera! :thumb:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok... there is a second level to about 1/4 of our barn, where we store the hay and straw. Unfortunately there are no windows in the wall (only the roof) so it makes it very dark in the feedstore and toolshed because of the loft roof over them. Across the goat pens is open, however there are 2x4s running across to support the pen walls - and those are what my brother was perched on to take that photo.

I have one more goat to freshen, Demi, who is due mid March.

Both Whisper and Harmony are Saanen-type, ie they are mostly Saanen with a teeny bit of toggenburg thrown in. Demi is 1/2 purebred Saanen and 1/2 AN. 

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol I LOVE that picture of everyone crammed into the stall ... poor whiss


----------

